# New member Hi to everyone



## suesue007 (Mar 11, 2019)

How are you everybody. I am the new member and I am very happy to be here since we are going to help each other to get through some of our darkest moments of our life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @suesue007.


----------

